# i drop = ml??



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

how much ml for 1 drop?

if we dosing too much Kno3 will it kill the plant?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

well..extreme dosing will kill, but not if you go a bit over.

dropper dependent: I have measured volumes ranging from 1/10 up to 1/20 mL per drop.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Genenrally most will say 20 drops = ml, but as said, dropper dependent.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## balloon_fish (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for hijacking your thread but how much are the Fleet Enima droppers?


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

thx for the reply, i'm using eye droper and it need 4-5 drop to actually come to 1 teaspoon, so i thing 1 drop with my dropper =0,2 ml.


----------



## koffee (Aug 21, 2005)

Don't bother figuring it out. Go to your local pharmacy and get a dosing syringe. Mine gave me a 1ml for free. Even if you have to buy one, it should be pretty cheap.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

flagerr, 1 teaspoon is approximately 5ml. So I think there's something wrong with your statement. It should be more like 25 drops for 1 tsp. This is about what I have experienced with my medicine syringes (from when kids have been sick  ).


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Remembering back to my Pharmacy days, 20 drops ~ 1ml.

A quick Google search brought up this result: http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00578.htm

Seems to support the 20 drops in an ml theory 

For different size droppers, like the tip of the Fleet Enema, do a quick calibration! Figure out how many drops fill up a teaspoon and divide the total number of drops by 5 (~5ml in a teaspoon). If it takes 10 drops to fill the teaspoon then there are 2 drops to an ml.


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Why not just get a syringe from a pharmacy? I'm using a 3ml one with 0.1ml measurements.


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

thx for all the reply, i'm getting my syringe right away.


----------

